# Elektronikas pamati >  10 w car ampfiler

## edza135

varetu pateikt cik sitai shemai jaliek klat volti tur rakstits ka tris bet ta isti neticas prieks 10 w http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf

----------


## AndrisZ

Kur Tu izraki, ka 3?  Apakšā tabulā ir runa par 18V un 28V. Darbojas šī mikrene arī no 12V, bet tad izejas jauda nebūs vairs 10W.

----------


## edza135

a kur seit javieno ieeju no magnetafona

----------


## AndrisZ

Atrod tai datulapā bildi "AC TEST CIRCUIT", ieeja apzīmēta ar Vi.

----------


## edza135

tad elektriba laikam apzimeta ar Vs

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, barošana Vs, kas pēc datulapas var būt no 8V līdz 18V. Jo lielāks barošanas spriegums, jo lielāka izejas jauda.

----------


## edza135

un  tad tie _ bus sazemejums tur ku ir circuit of fig.

----------


## defs

> un  tad tie _ bus sazemejums tur ku ir circuit of fig.


 Shēmā,kur resna,bieza līnija,tas ir sazemejums,kuru visus jacenšas savienot vienā punktā.kaut vai paskaties uz C3,tapat mikrenei 3 izvads /šinī gadijumā/-tie visi ir masa ,mūsu gadijumā barošanas mīnuss.Pie to arī lodēsi klāt to vadu,kas no maģa masas.

----------


## defs

Gan jau vajadzēs arī skaļuma potenciometru.Kad būsi ticis galā,tad meģināsu pastāstīt kā taisa tembra bloku.

----------


## edza135

tas pontenciometrs ir skaluma regulators?un ja varetu ludzu pateikt tas c1 ir resistors

----------


## edza135

ne sapratu tas c1 ir kondensators tad jau laikam vinju pie kur minus javieno un ka tad to tembra bloku pievienot

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja iznāk brīvs laiks, palasi šos
http://www.datuve.lv/raksts/1445/Elektr ... densatori/
http://www.datuve.lv/raksts/1411/Elektr ... _rezistori
http://datuve.lv/raksts/1570/Elektronik ... ranzistori

----------


## edza135

sito visu es zinu bet tas c1 ir pie ta Vi tad javieno ir pie Vi un vai to tembra bloku ir gruti uzlikt

----------


## defs

> sito visu es zinu bet tas c1 ir pie ta Vi tad javieno ir pie Vi un vai to tembra bloku ir gruti uzlikt


  Tas c1 tiešām ir pie Vi mūsu shēmā. Skaļuma regulējamo potenciometru ņem kādus 10 kiloomus vismaz,var arī 47 kom. Galvenais saprast principu kā viss strādā,tad jau tembra bloku varēsi likt kaut vai pirms skaļuma potenciometra.Tikai tad būs jāmaina pretestība atgriezeniskaa saitē pie mikroshēmas,citadi kopēja jūtība pazeminasies.
 Tembra bloki arī mēdz būt aktīvi ar tranzistoriem,mikroshēmam,bet iesākumā vajag kaut ko vienkaršāku.

----------


## edza135

a to tembru liek tapat kā potenciometru

----------


## edza135

a to tembru liek tapat kā potenciometru

----------


## defs

Ne gluži tā,bet potenciometrus vajadzēs.Būs vēl dažas citas pretestības un kondensatoriņi.

----------


## edza135

tad vari paradit ka likt to tembra bloku a potenciometru vinu tikai vajag

----------


## defs

> tad vari paradit ka likt to tembra bloku a potenciometru vinu tikai vajag


 Apmēram šitā.Ar kreiso potenciometru regulesi basus,bet ar labo augšas.Nominalus vari piemeklet pēc  "garšas",jo var gadīties,ka tik un ta japiemekle būs.tas tik apmēram.
p.s. tas 1mk drīkst būt ari elektrolītiskais kondiķis.Ja shēmā masa ir "-",tad arī jaliek kondiķa mīnus gals uz masu.

----------


## defs

Un vel Tev nāksies sava shēmā palielināt pretestību R1,kas tur ir 220 omi /tas ir tas,ko sauc par negatīvo atgriezenisko saiti/.Kad pieslegsi ieejā tembra bloku,tad padodot signalu uz tembra bloka ieeju skaļrunis būs daudz klusaks,jo kopejo signalu būs apedis šis pasīvais tembra bloks.To R1 uzreiz neliec baigi lielo,paņem kadus 470 omus,ja vel nepietiek,tad 510 omus /kads nu tas standarts gadas/.Nekāda ķīmija jau nav,uztaisīsi un būs ok!

----------


## edza135

varetu ludzu patiekt jaudigaku jo nav viekala tadu detalu

----------


## janys

> varetu ludzu patiekt jaudigaku jo nav viekala tadu detalu


 ir daudz mirshēmu variantu piemēram sākas ar pirmajiem burtiem STKxxx vai LMxxx BAxxx LAxxx HAxxx TBAxxx u.c.jaudīgāku var dabūt ja saslēdz tilta slēgumā vai izejai liek tranzistorus vari googlē pameklēt (TDA2030 amplifier circuit) šai mikroshēmai tā ir. Piebilde ne visas mikrenes ir kvalitatīvas var būt arī brāķis vai ļoti vecas mikrenes kuras vairs neražo nevar atrast piemēram ar (STk, BA, LA ,HA) Vis izpalatītākās  ir TDA un LM.

----------


## defs

> varetu ludzu patiekt jaudigaku jo nav viekala tadu detalu


  Kura detaļa nav veikalā? Ja doma par TDA2003,tad http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... 91993b7672  ir.Saproti,ja nejauši nosvilināsi šo,tad nebūs liela skāde,nekā nopirksi mikreni par 12 latiem,piemeram. http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=7762  šo vari pirkt jaudīgaku,bet te jau  divpolāra barošana ir,kas atkal sarezģī dzīvi,jo specials trafs vajadzīgs utt.
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=1_6 ... =2a&page=1  te argusā ir dažādi,bet tad atkal jāmeklē shēmas un citas detaļas.

----------


## edza135

tas nav tas ta 0.01 mk tas visastembra bloka detalas nav

----------


## defs

Nu papēti kaut vai argus.lv.Kur preču grupas.Nospied "aktīvie komponenti"-tur būs vesels saraksts  diodes...mikroshēmas...tranzistori...
Atrodi "pasīvie komponenti",tad spied "rezistori",paņem "1/4 w"-tas nozime 0,25w ir rezistora jauda,tas ir pietiekami,jo Tev nekāda strāva tur tembra blokā nav.Un tad izvēlies pēc nominaliem.Skaties,kur preces nosaukums,piemeram  27R nozīme ,ka tam ir 27 omi.Tālāk cita lapā būs piemērma 4,7k,tas nozime,ka 4,7 kiloomi .Kad būsi atradis,tad izvelies skaitu un pievieno grozam.Tad paņem "potenciometri",izvelies http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103 ... =2a&page=3 .vai te mono http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103 ... =2a&page=5  paņem pāri ar 20k pretestību.
Kondensatori ar pie pasīviem elementiem taja tabulā.http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103_104
Paņem "keramiskie" un tad skaties nominalus .Uz maksimaliem spriegumiem šobrīd neskaties,jo Tev spriegumi tur galīgi tembra bloka nav,skaties tik pf un 
uf /mikrofaradi/ un nF /nanofaradi/.izvēlies skaitu un atkal pievieno grozam.
 Nu ta var tikt pie jaunām detaļām.Cenas tik santīmos,vari pie reizes kādu lieku,lai uz citu reizi noder. Ja vēl rodas jautajumi par detaļu iegādi,tad raksti.

----------


## edza135

istaisijo to 10 w car ampfilier baigi karst un duc tumba ka pielieku pie maga tad loti klusu skan kas tad varetu but pa vainu

----------


## defs

> istaisijo to 10 w car ampfilier baigi karst un duc tumba ka pielieku pie maga tad loti klusu skan kas tad varetu but pa vainu


 1-kārt ta mikrene jaliek  pie radiatora,pārbaudi vēlreiz shemu,vai viss pareizi salodēts,kondensatoru polaritates. Un cik liels kondensators ir uz barošanu? Pamēri cik viņs ņem strāvu tas pastiprinātajs no barošanas bloka /mošk jau nosvilis/.Uz 12v varētu būt kādi 30-40mA bez slodzes,bez signāla. Un rūc arī tad,kad C1 uz masu pievieno /to galu,kur dod iekšā signalu/?

----------


## edza135

es visu pareizi salodeju un polaritates ari parbaudiju bet man parveidotajs dot ara 1000mA un tas itka nevar but treauceklis

----------


## edza135

varbut vel ir kada vaina un vins vel pagaidam nav nosvilis

----------


## edza135

a ka ar multimetru parbaudit vai viss ir uzlikts pareizi

----------


## AndrisZ

Tev viņš rūc arī tad, ja ieejai nekas nav pievienots?

----------


## edza135

ja

----------


## AndrisZ

Kur var redzēt, pēc kādas shēmas būvēji?
Barošanas bloks dod līdzstrāvu. Tam iekšā ir kondensators?

----------


## edza135

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf

----------


## edza135

tur kur circuit of fig. un brosanas bloks dot lidzstravu un es nezinu vai tam ieksa kondesators

----------


## deshuks

kadz var kautko pastastiit par stravmainjiem?

----------


## edza135

man liekas ka ta ir mainstrava

----------


## defs

Nu ta pieliec vismaz testeri tam barošanas blokam,pamēri voltus. Pieliec kadu vismaz 1000 mikrofaradu kondensatoru atbilstosi polaritātei pie barošanas bloka,tad atkal pameri spriegumu.to vari darit,kad pastiprinātajs nav pievienots pie barošanas.Atceries,ka max spriegums laikam bija 18V tajai mikrenei.Un tad uzsledz savu merinstrumentu uz stravas mērīšanu un meri,ko tas pastiprinātājs paterē. Daži lētie barošanas bloki dod ārā bez slodzes krietni vien vairāk voltus,neka virsū rakstīts.Tāpēc svarīgi veikt mērijumus.

----------


## defs

> kadz var kautko pastastiit par stravmainjiem?


  Stravmaiņus lieto pie veciem elektrības skaitītājiem,bet ta jau cita tēma,raksti jaunu,jo mes šeit mēģinam iedarbinat pastiprinātāju.

----------


## edza135

a tu sito pastiprinataju esi meiginajis taisit

----------


## AndrisZ

Tas pastiprinātājs ir pasaulē atkārtots vairākus miljonos reižu visdažādākajos aparātos!  ::  
Pārbaudi tak vispirms vai baroklis dod līdzsrāvu vai nē>

----------


## edza135

vins dot lidzstravu

----------


## defs

Tad pielodē pie vadiem dūšīgu elektrolītu. Esmu tādus taisijis,bet neviens nav saglabājies,visus esmu iztirgojis.

----------


## defs

...vai vēl labākkaut kur dabū datora barokli,kam 12V ir stabilizēts.

----------


## edza135

man ari ir tas stabilizators

----------


## defs

Kas par stabilizatoru?No lampu TV nederēs,Tev vajag uz 12 v stabilizatoru līdzspriegumam. Un vai visi masas punkti ir viena punktā salodēti? tas ir nopietni.Un tam punktam slēdzas klāt arī barošanas mīnus gals un skaļrunis.

----------


## edza135

izradas kuru es stabilizatoru nopirku tas nedeva kartigu lidztravu panemu vecteva pastaisito un tagad loti labi iet

----------


## defs

> izradas kuru es stabilizatoru nopirku tas nedeva kartigu lidztravu panemu vecteva pastaisito un tagad loti labi iet


 Malacis! Tagad atliek uzmeistarot tembra bloku   ::

----------


## edza135

a es nezinu ka pielikt to mp3 stekeri tur kur austinam tadi ir un es vel domaju pielikt vu meter   ::

----------


## defs

Nofotografē un ieliec bildi,kas Tev tur pa štekeriem ir,mēģināšu piezīmēt klat un pierakstīt.

----------


## edza135

vot no sitas lapas tikai es tur nesaprotu jo man vajag no aizmugures http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/micro ... ering.html

----------


## defs

To ko kāds meistarojis,tas nav obligāti jāatkārto.Tas 3,5mm džeks ir audio stekeris,kas pievienojas ka bildē.Otru galu neredzu,tas ar testeri jānomera,kur kas jalodē.Galvenasi pareiza vietā masa,kanalus pēc tam vari mainīt vietām,ja ir stereo variants.

----------


## edza135

nebiju ilgi majas sodien pieliku parbaugit un nejeit neduc un kad pisledz pie stravas tada skana puks un nomeriju vis pareizi un man uz skalruni dot tikai kadu 1 vtur ir divas shemas tad kuri isti bija jataisa

----------


## edza135

ai es laikam padosos vairs netaisisu i nedomasu  ::

----------


## defs

> ai es laikam padosos vairs netaisisu i nedomasu


  Nav ko padoties,domā,ka man kadreiz viegli gaja? Man toreiz nebija tada foruma,kur kādam kaut ko jautāt.Esmu tranzistoru čupas nosvilinajis,kamēr kaut ko sapratu.Tā kā izgulies un ar vēsu prātu nākama dienā...

----------


## bbarda

> ai es laikam padosos vairs netaisisu i nedomasu 
> 
> 
>   Nav ko padoties,domā,ka man kadreiz viegli gaja? Man toreiz nebija tada foruma,kur kādam kaut ko jautāt.Esmu tranzistoru čupas nosvilinajis,kamēr kaut ko sapratu.Tā kā izgulies un ar vēsu prātu nākama dienā...


 Un piedevām vel toreiz nevarēja tā nemaz detaļas dabūt,bija jāsūta no krievijas kuras protams vēl piedevām nāca mēnešus divus,

----------


## edza135

ta varbut nosvilinats ir tas tda2003

----------


## defs

Šitā pārbaudi vispirms kā attēlā. Apskaties,vai nav kāds lodējums vaļā. Un Tev tak bija uz kāda bleķa mikrene pieskrūvēta?

----------


## edza135

ne man uz izejas 1v tatad sadegusi jo man spriegums 12 v

----------


## defs

Tad sanāk, 30 saņķiki pa tīro...
Bet Tev bija uz radiatora? Un kāda slodzes pretestība? Šo laikam drīkstēja ar uz 2 omi darbināt. Un tas mazais kondiķis ar bija pieslēgts,kas no izejas ar pretestību iet uz masu? Tur lieku detaļu nav,tas ir pats vienkāršākais.
 Bet neķer kreņķi,būs Tev daudz jautajumu,ātri kļūsi par studentu,elektroniķi utt šajā forumā  ::

----------


## edza135

nja pie radiatora bija tikai man parveidotajs nedeva normalu lidzstravu un tas mazais kondikis ir pievienots un man bija 4ohm 5w tubinja

----------


## edza135

a tas mazais kondikis ir 100 uF

----------


## defs

> a tas mazais kondikis ir 100 uF


 Pret korpusu 100 nF,tas ir daudz mazāk,bet 1000nF=1uF,ta ka reķini...
Ja Tev bija 100uF,tad ir riktīgs īsais maiņstrāvai   ::

----------


## edza135

ne sajaucu tatad viss pareizi tur bija 100 nf

----------


## defs

Ja viss pareizi,tad viņam nevajadzēja nosvilt.Šitie auto radioaparātos strādā gadiem bez problēmām.Parasti visādiem lētajiem iekšā.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Šitā pārbaudi vispirms kā attēlā. Apskaties,vai nav kāds lodējums vaļā. Un Tev tak bija uz kāda bleķa mikrene pieskrūvēta?


 TDA2003 Šitā nestrādā.  ::   Ja netici, pārbaudi pats.

----------


## defs

> Šitā pārbaudi vispirms kā attēlā. Apskaties,vai nav kāds lodējums vaļā. Un Tev tak bija uz kāda bleķa mikrene pieskrūvēta?
> 
> 
>  TDA2003 Šitā nestrādā.   Ja netici, pārbaudi pats.


  Jā,bet tur domāta ideja,nevis shēma,kas jāatkārto. Atgriezenisko saiti slēdz savādak dabā,bet es ilustrēju,lai var saprast kas ir kas.patiesība bez bildes vareja iztikt.

----------


## edza135

ne man lidstravu nedeva normali parveidotajs un man vins riktigi sakarsa ka lodamurs i viss pat pirkstu abdedzinaju

----------


## edza135

a nevar but ka man pardevejs 39 pF vieta iedeva 33pF

----------


## defs

Ta Cx ir labi,ka viņš ir,bet pat ,ja butu iedots tāds ka raksti,tad ta nebutu lielāka bēda.ja raksti par pārveidotāju,tad varbut tas samocīts? Vajag ne mazāku jaudu,ka dod pats pastiprinātajs.

----------


## edza135

a tur kur ir 100nF kondensators tam blakus vajag likt to 100uF kondensatoru jo tas bija paradits tikai parastaja shema es vinju pieliku bet tani cicuit of.fig nav paradits

----------


## edza135

es redzeju ka jaudigajos pastiprinatajos ir tada atka tinumu spole kam vinja vajadziga

----------


## Kulaks

Audio trafs??!!?

Vispār apbrīnoju *Def*u, ka viņam ir pacietība ar tevi te auklēties.

----------


## edza135

man jau tikai 13 gadi  ::

----------


## edza135

nu vins tads apals izskatas

----------


## defs

Tā noteikti ir ta spole,kas uz izeju iet.Es domāju,ka tā priekš kaķiem.kaut kur lasiju par to ideju,bet Tava gadijumā viņa nav vajadzīga,jo ražotājs to nezīmē shēmā .Tas 100uF kondensators ir uz barošanu,labāk,lai tas ir,jo vadiem ir zinama pretestība,tas noversīs sprieguma pulsācijas papildus.

----------


## defs

Te shēma http://radio-hobby.org/wiki/images/1/10/TDA1516BQ.gif
Te var nopirkt http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... ds=tda1516
Ļoti laba shema,labi strādā,vienkārša,nevajag daudz detaļu,
Jaudīgāks par 2003
Laba cena.
Tikai uz St.by jaliek pretestība un st.by gals ar kondensatoru pret korpusu,citādi ir būkšķis slēdzot iekšā.
Datašits http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... ds=tda1516

----------


## defs

http://e-learning.pbtc.ac.th/nawin/file ... da7560.gif
te vel noknaks,bet dārgāks http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... 0+&x=7&y=8
te pat rakstīts,ka uz 2 omi iet http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/446355 ... a7560.html
Nu būsu Tavu tēmu piespamojis  ::

----------


## edza135

es jau labak tad sataisisu to shemu pec tam domasu par citam

----------


## edza135

bet labi tas ka vins ir stereo   ::

----------


## edza135

un man ari liekas ka vienalga ka tas bukskis sakuma jo ta dara daudzi pastiprinataji

----------


## edza135

es domaju ka sitais butu baigi labs http://www.elektrotekno.com/about24508-10.html

----------


## defs

Jā,šo montē iekšā jaunajos auto radioaparātos. Vienīga lieta,par ko arī laikus jādoma ir atbilstošs transformators. Nu tad rēķini -200W vajadzēs.Kaut kas šitāds http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24503 ,bet cena nav lēta.Tad vēl vajadzēs diozu tilts http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=37668  apmeram sitads,kondensators http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=41625 /kādus divus vismaz paralēli/ un 20A drošinātājs,ja gadijumā kas.
 Redzi,te ir ta otra puse-gribi kaut ko niknaku-tūlīt viss dārgāk sanāk.  ::

----------


## edza135

es auto negribu es tapat vinjua gribu klausities

----------


## edza135

nesaprotu tikai vinu lietu tur ir atseviski rakstits 47N vai 47U tai ir ultrafaradi vai nanofaradi

----------


## defs

Auto pastūzi jau vari klausīties arī mājās,tikai janodrošina barošana.Piemeram 47u nozīme 47 mikrofaradi,bet 47n nozīmē,ka tie ir nanofaradi.Atceries,ka nano ir 1000 x mazaks par mikro. 1000 nano faradi ir 1 mikrofarads /1uF/.Vienkārši,lai nebutu nez cik nulles jaraksta aiz komata,tad liek citu mervienibu klāt.Tas ir tapat,kad veikala pērc 1 kilogramu sieru,bet neviens neraksta,ka tur 1000 grami.Raksta 1kg.
 In,kad redzi ,piemēram. 100pF-tas ir pikofaradi.Un tagad 1000 pF ir 1 nanofarads. Šīs lietas ir jaiegaumē,lai mekletu pareizo kondensatoru.
 Par pretestībām 1000 omi =1kiloms, 1000kilomi =1Megaoms.Pretestībām omus apzīmē ar R,piemeram 10R nozīme 10 omi.Kiloomus ar k,tas ir 10k=10 kiloomi.Megaomi ar M.apmēram tā.

----------


## edza135

man atkal vins nejiet ieliku jaunu mikroshemu tikunta rekur bildes varbut palidzes http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57 un man to 220 ohm vieta ir 310 ohm  un kad pie viniem pieliek multimetru tumba nocirkst

----------


## defs

Ar 310 omi viņš būtu jūtīgaks,bet citādi vajadzetu visam darboties.Un kad ieeja atvienota nost,tad kaut kāds fons vispār ir
 skaļrunī dzirdams?Es domaju,ja tas pleijers atstepselets nost.
Un kas ar barošanu,cik volti iet virsū tam pastiprinātājam? Un cik stŗavu tērē,kad ieslēdz virkne testeri un mēra? C2 polaritāte pareiza?Tā puse,kas gaišāka,tas ir "+",tas uz 2 izvadu mikrenei.

----------


## defs

...drusku nesaprotu to 1 foto.Man liekas,ka tas lielais kondiķis ir 1000 uF,kas uz izeju,pie tā jāslēdz klāt skalrunis.Otrs skaļruņa gals uz masu.

----------


## edza135

ja tur ta ir es liku klat 12 v

----------


## edza135

man tur tikai vads bija notrucis

----------


## defs

Un tagad skan,kad pieliki vadu?

----------


## edza135

neee

----------


## edza135

kepinam sitadi volti piektajai 12v ceturtajai kadi 2v tresajai necik otrajai 4v pirmajai kadi 7v

----------


## defs

Varbūt tos C2 un C4 parbaudi vai nomaini.Ja esi ielicis jaunu mikreni,tad tur jau cits nekas vairs neatliek ka dažas detaļas.

----------


## edza135

man viens tads jautajums ka ar sitadu multimetru var nomerit uF pF http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57

----------


## defs

> man viens tads jautajums ka ar sitadu multimetru var nomerit uF pF http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57


  Var nomērīt.
Jāuzslēdz uz kiloomiem,jaliek testera gals,kur nāk arā "+" pie kondensatora "+" gala,bet mīnus pie minus. Un tad momentā jāskatas,ko dara testera bultina.Sakumā viņa ātri skries uz nulli,tad lenam kritīs uz leju.Apskati,cik sekundēs apmēram tas notiek/krišana uz leju/,tad salīdzini ar tādu pašu,bet labu kondensatoru.Ja uz pirmo reizi merijums neoizdodas,tad jāsaliek kondensatora izvadi uz iso,lai izladējas /dažas sekundes/,tad jaatkārto merijums.Cik ātri bultiņa kritīs uz skalas sākumu-tas ir japiešaujas-atkarībā no uzslēgta diapazona testerim un kondensatora kapacitātes.Ja kapacitāte samazinata,tad bultiņa kritis ļoti strauji atpakaļ vai pat neaizies līdz nullei. Precīzu kapacitāti uzzināt ar šādu metodi nevarēs,bet ,ja ir kāds labs kondensators ar kuru salīdzināt,tad metode dos vismaz kādu info. Tikai tas,ko rakstu-tas der kondensatoriem ar uF,jo mazie praktiski momentā uzlādejas,neko nepateiksi.

----------


## janisbeikm

Ilgi skatījos uz taviem ieliktajiem plates attēliem un izskatās, ka esi viņu uzzīmējis un izkodinājis spoguļskatā. Ieteiktu mikreni izlodēt arā un ielodēt no otras puses platē.

----------


## mehanikis

jā tur sanāks kkāds spoguļskats cik noprotu pietiks ar mikrenes apgriešanu, tik nevaru saskatīt kā tur 2 un 4 izvads slēgsies turpmāk bildē no augšas lai labāk var izprast celiņu izvietojumu un pie kā vienojas  ::

----------


## Kulaks

Ieteiktu tik vienkāršas shēmas ieteiktu taisīt uz maketplatēm. Ietaupīsi i naudu, i laiku, i būs kvalitatīvāk, bet galvenais ja ko arī sajauc, tad uz maketplates var vienkāršāk pārlodēt pareizi.

----------


## mehanikis

uz devboardiem labāk, saliki-viss strādā, uzlodēji kur gribi, pirmkārt sāksi saprast kur ko spraust, ja kas ne tā pārspraudīsi, drusku vieglāk mācīties jau būs, bet tie boardi vairāk noder izstrādei kad lodēšana atņemtu daudz laika

----------


## janys

Varu ieteikt  TDA7350A kurai ir aizsardzība pret pārspriegumu kādreiz pats biju salodējis bija 7812 sprieguma stabilizātors bija laba sakaņas kvalitāte bet tas 7812 neizsturēja 30 voltus.

----------


## edza135

a es to tda mikroshemu pareizi ieliku

----------


## mehanikis

par to jau iet runa ka itkā nepareizi  ::  bet nevaru līdz galam saprast pēc bildēm

----------


## edza135

ka veikala iedeva ta es i iekiku jo ta pija uz plates 2 uz priksu un 3 uz aizmuguri bet ka vel vinju savadak var ielikt

----------


## mehanikis

nu nejau veikalā tev kājiņas sajauca  ::  tu plati spoguļskatā izskatās uztaisīji-izej pa shēmu kur iet barošana pārbaudi un tā pa vienai kājiņai, un tā izdibināsi kur ne tā iet un kapēc, caur forumu nevar paņemt tavu plati rokā un apskatīt kur ne tā, vnk papēti

----------


## defs

sitaa

----------


## R3naro

Uztaisi bildi no augšas,tā lai redz visus elementus.Izskatās ka tiešām esi uztaisījis plati otrādi.

----------


## edza135

nu luk ieliku http://foto.inbox.lv/kocins57

----------


## edza135

varbut tiesam nepareizi ieliku

----------


## AndrisZ

Man izskatās, ka tiešām otrādi...
Pluss pienāk pie 5 kājas?

----------


## edza135

tad jaliek otradak   ::

----------


## edza135

a man kondensatori un resistori nevareja nosvilt un mikroshema ari varbut jau nosvilusi

----------


## edza135

yes mikroshema nav nosvilusi tagad tikai jaliek klat un jaklausas muzika  ::

----------


## defs

Ja Tev mamma vel dod naudu,tad vari provēt uzbūvēt kaut ko labaku http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datashe ... 552Q.shtml
Un te var nopirkt http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=6587
Uz 4 omi var dabut 22W uz katru kanalu.Turklāt gandrīz nekādu citu detaļu navajag.Esmu sitādus būvējis-skan labi.

----------


## defs

Un te mazas izmaiņas jadara,citādi mikrene ieslēdzas ar nepatikamu būkšķi.

----------


## edza135

viss iet pieliku 30w tumbas skaneja paldies ka te njematies ar mani  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Galvenais pie pirmajām grūtībām nemest uzreiz plinti krūmos!  ::

----------


## edza135

ja tam es piekritu  ::

----------


## Zalic

tātad TDA2003 domāju izmantot taisot mazu pastiprinātāju mazām tumbam ko likt pie datora, tāpēc varbūt ir varianti, ka šo shēmu uzlabot lai būtu labāks skanējums utt.

----------


## osscar

Labāk taisi uz TDA 2030 - kvalitatīvāka mikrene.

----------


## janys

Labāk sataisiet uz TDA8560Q tai mikrenei resnākas kājiņas un maz radiodetaļu shēmā ja kas  salvats.lv lētāki pasta izdevumi nekā argusa. - http://www.assembly.nm.ru/audio/amplifier/auto2x40.html

----------


## Zalic

vai tas ko iespaido uz slikto pusi, ja 10uF 50V vietā bus 10uF 63V un 470uF 16V vietā 470uF 63V?

----------


## JDat

> vai tas ko iespaido uz slikto pusi, ja 10uF 50V vietā bus 10uF 63V un 470uF 16V vietā 470uF 63V?


 Skaņas paramtrus neiespaido. Parasti ar lielāku spriegumu kondensatori ir arī lielāki pēc izmēriem. Tātad atbilde uz jautājumu: 


> vai tas ko iespaido uz slikto pusi...


  Jā, slikti iespaido, jo Palielinās iekārtas vai PCB vai tml izmēri (gabarīti, ja gribat). Reizēm tā ir problēma, reizēm pilnīgi vienalga, bet tomēr gribās kompaktāku iekārtu, ja var...

----------


## Zalic

tad ja būtu ar mazāku spriegumu, tad gan būtu sliktāki skaņas parametri?

PCB izmērs manā gadījumā īpaši nemainās

----------


## JDat

> tad ja būtu ar mazāku spriegumu, tad gan būtu sliktāki skaņas parametri?
> 
> PCB izmērs manā gadījumā īpaši nemainās


 Ja izmēram nav nozīme, tad projektē ta lai var ielikt, gan tādus, gan tādus. Ja nu pēkšķi šodien nav ar tādu izmēru, tad bez sāpēm ieliec citu izmēru.

Svarīgi!!! Uz kondensatora nedrīkst būt spriegums, kas ir lielāks par kondensatora maksimālo pieļaujamo. Pretējā gadījumā kondensators mēdz uzpūsties un zaudēt kapacitāti (vairs nebūs 470 uf, bet gan 5 uF). Smagākos gadījumos izšauj ar paukšķi vai blīkšķi.

Ak jā, nedrīkst dot arī pretēja virziena spriegumu (sajaukt kondensatora plus un mīnus spailes), arī uzpūšanās utt.

----------


## Zalic

par ploraitāti jau zināms, tagat skaidrs arī par tiem spriegumiem, paldies ^_^

----------


## Zigis

> tātad TDA2003 domāju izmantot taisot mazu pastiprinātāju mazām tumbam ko likt pie datora, tāpēc varbūt ir varianti, ka šo shēmu uzlabot lai būtu labāks skanējums utt.


 Lai uzlabotu skaņu C1 elektrolīta kondensātora vietā labāk likt plēves - poliestera, vai vēl labāk polipropilēna. Pietiks ar 2-3 uf, nemaz nevajag 10.
C3 paralēli arī nelielu plēves kondiķi, uzlabos augšas. 100nf kondiķi arī plēves, keramiku nav ieteicams lietot.

Mazliet padomāju - varbūt var vispār iztikt bez C1. Neesmu pazīstams ar šo mikreni, kad saliksi un viss darbosies, pamēri līdzstrāvu uz 1 kājas (aiz C1), ja nav līdzstrāvas, var droši C1 vietā likt vadiņu. Skaļruni tāpat aizsargās C3.
Ja nelieto C1 un mikrene veido ieejā nelielu līdzstrāvu, viss tāpat strādās, taču grozot potenciometru čarkstēs, un pocis pārāk ilgi nedzīvos.
Ja skaļuma poci neliek (regulē skaļumu kompī vai priekšpastiprinātājā)tad tam vispār nav nozīmes.
Kaut gan ar kompi regulēt skaļumu nav ieteicams - zūd kvalitāte un, manuprāt, neērti arī.

----------


## osscar

Zigi, domājams šādai auto mikrenei tādas izvirtības nav vajadzīgas - ok 2030 vai 1875 vēl varētu - bet ne šai  ::

----------


## Zalic

kad būs gatavs, tad pamērīšu un paeksperimentēšu. tur ir divi 100nF, abu vietā labāk plēves?

----------


## edza135

Ja deretu gan tur labak pleves kondensatorus

----------

